# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  κυκλωμασ καθυστερησης

## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

θελω ενα κυκλωμα για να τον βαλω σε εναν ενισχυτη που εφτιαξα, ετσι ωστε, αναβοντας τον ενισχυτη, μετα απο 1-2 δευτερολεπτα να συνδεοντε τα ηχεια στον ενισχυτη

χρειαζωμαι δλδ ενα ρελε και ενα χρονικο


ευχαρηστω

----------


## michaelcom

> θελω ενα κυκλωμα για να τον βαλω σε εναν ενισχυτη που εφτιαξα, ετσι ωστε, αναβοντας τον ενισχυτη, μετα απο 1-2 δευτερολεπτα να συνδεοντε τα ηχεια στον ενισχυτη
> 
> χρειαζωμαι δλδ ενα ρελε και ενα χρονικο
> 
> 
> ευχαρηστω




Πολυ ευκολο ενα 555 σε monostable κατασταση! ψαξε στο google θα βρεις διαφορα κυκλωματακια!

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.smartkit.gr/loudspeaker-p...ith-delay.html
http://www.smartkit.gr/loudspeaker-protection-unit.html
http://www.eleccircuit.com/the-speak...ction-circuit/

----------

